# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  Vox, X Thaïlandais à crête dorsale - 11 ans dont 9 ans de refuge - Tabanac-33

## flavie33

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Vox
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							




 Vox est arrivé au Refuge il y a deux ans avec ses frères et soeurs. Il arrive d'un élevage pas très catholique car il était inaprochable.
Petit à petit nous avons réussis à le sociabiliser.

Vox est beaucoup plus calins que Vrac, et moins craintif. C'est un amour de toutou  

Aujourd'hui il marche en laisse, fait la fête au gens qu'il connait mais reste timide!

C'est un chien primitif, bien se renseigner sur cette race avant son adoption.

Né le 14 Décembre 2004
N° identification: 250269600480070

Frais adoption: 50 pucé/vacciné

PAS DE FA NI DE COVOITURAGE

OK mâles 
OK femelles

Vous pouvez diffuser

----------


## flavie33

Nouvelles photos du magnifique Vox   ::    :

----------


## flavie33



----------


## sosviesdechiens

up pour Vox, et au passage félicitation au super boulot fait par les clochards poilus, car ces chiens issu d'un élevage lamentable étaient carrément sauvages à leur arrivée au refuge, les clochards ont acceptés de prendre les 4 d'un coup, et franchement sans eux notre asso ne s'en serait pas sorti avec juste des FA. merci Flavie !

Sonia

----------


## Leiln

VOX progresse de plus en plus ! 

Au début, il n'osait pas s'approcher et tournait autour de sa niche, maintenant il trépigne quand j'arrive près de son enclos, il accepte toutes les papouilles, fait meme des petits bisous et ... il joue !!!

VOX est génial et petit a petit, avec douceur et patience, il aura le dessus sur ses craintes.  :bisous2:

----------


## flavie33

Toujours au Refuge mon CHOUCHOU  :amour3: 

Il vous attend   ::

----------


## hirtz

Dimanche nous avons sorti Vrac et Vox au parc, peu de temps après Eco et Elite (je ferai leur post dès qu'ils seront identifiés!) nous ont rejoint. Eco a fait son "chaud" mais Vrac et Vox n'ont rien dit!!! *Ils sont ok avec les mâles* et pourtant Eco a quand même était insistant!

Les progrès sont plus qu'évident!!!!!!!! (et encore,la, il a eu peur de l'apn)







Vrac et Vox étaient super content de jouer avec une copine!








Vox et Eco qui fait le cador... 



Il est tellement gentil Vox!!! Il mérite vraiment de connaitre le bonheur!!!!

----------


## hirtz

Vox attend toujours...je l'ai vu la semaine dernière et il m'a fait la fête, il était tout content.
Ca faisait un moment que je n'avait pas vu ni Vrac, ni Vox et tous les deux m'ont dessuite reconnus et sont venus me faire une fête d'enfer

----------


## hirtz

> Toujours personne pour ce beau chien ?   :amour:


non   , je pense que les petits efforts pour lui faire prendre confiance en lui et en les deux pattes dissuadent des adoptants et pourtant les progrés qu'il a fait jusqu'à aujourd'hui sont étonnants, et ceux ci seraient encore plus importants au sein d'une famille équilibrée!!!
Donnez lui sa chance!!!
Il en va de même pour le beau Vrac!!!




> Vox attend toujours...je l'ai vu la semaine dernière et il m'a fait la fête, il était tout content.
> Ca faisait un moment que je n'avait pas vu ni Vrac, ni Vox et tous les deux m'ont dessuite reconnus et sont venus me faire une fête d'enfer

----------


## Isabel31

Une bannière commune pour des chiens sympas du refuge de Tabanac   :amour: 





```
[url=http://tinyurl.com/yk7yvym][img]http://nowers.ifrance.com/R/1.jpg[/img][/url][url=http://tinyurl.com/yb9jnxk][img]http://nowers.ifrance.com/R/2.jpg[/img][/url][url=http://tinyurl.com/ygxzuxz][img]http://nowers.ifrance.com/R/4.jpg[/img][/url][url=http://tinyurl.com/yknrdm9][img]http://nowers.ifrance.com/R/5.jpg[/img][/url][url=http://tinyurl.com/yfnceqo][img]http://nowers.ifrance.com/R/6.jpg[/img][/url][url=http://tinyurl.com/yh3vphl][img]http://nowers.ifrance.com/R/7.jpg[/img][/url]
```

----------


## hirtz

Vox fait des progrès hallucinant!!! quand je l'ai vu samedi je me suis rejouie de pour voir le caresser sur l'ensemble de son corps!!!
Certaine partie de son corps étaient encore "tabou" il y a quelque temps et maintenant c'est qu'un mauvais souvenir  

Qui lui donnera enfin SA chance?

----------


## Leiln

Vox a fait tellement de progrès ... lui qui avait peur des gens et n'osait pas s'approcher, il ADORE les câlins maintenant. Dès qu'on passe devant son enclos il vient de suite au grillage pour se faire papouiller, c'est très dur de resister a ses jolis yeux pleins de joie et a sa bouille unique.  

J'l'imagine tellement bien dans SA ptite famille, qui le chouchouterait.

----------


## Leiln

Le câlin  [img]users/1812/19/00/02/smiles/Amour22_.gif[/img]

----------


## Leiln



----------


## teuleu

Vox  est un chien tout à fait équilibré maintenant 
Un bon et brave toutou avec un look original comme tous les croisés Thaï

[img][/img]

----------


## hirtz



----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## hirtz

toujours à l'adoption  ::

----------


## teuleu

*Refuge des Clochards Poilus
Domaine des Barthes
33550 Tabanac
05.56.67.00.43*

----------


## teuleu

cliquer ici Pétition pour soutenir le refuge de Tabanac "les Clochards poilus"

----------


## teuleu

Le refuge de Tabanac c'est ça http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x18...1#.UdJs4ztFDh4
Aidons les en faisant circuler un max la pétition et en leur écrivant une lettre de soutien

----------


## Zénitude

Presque NEUF ans dont SEPT de refuge  ::

----------


## teuleu

​

----------


## teuleu



----------


## teuleu

Le chien thaïlandais à crête est une race ancienne citée dans des documents archéologiques datant de 360 ans environ. Il était surtout utilisé pour la chasse dans la partie orientale de la Thaïlande. On l'employait aussi pour escorter les chars et comme gardien. La difficulté des communications dans l'est de la Thaïlande explique pourquoi il a conservé son type d'origine pendant tant d’années : il avait moins de chances de se croiser avec d'autres races.
*Aspect général*Chien de taille moyenne au poil court formant une crête (épi linéaire) sur le dos. La longueur du corps est légèrement supérieure à la hauteur au garrot. La musculature est bien développée et la structure anatomique convient à ses activités.

----------


## teuleu



----------


## teuleu

Vox a fait tellement de progrès ... lui qui avait peur des gens et n'osait pas s'approcher, il ADORE les câlins maintenant. Dès qu'on passe devant son enclos il vient de suite au grillage pour se faire papouiller, c'est très dur de resister a ses jolis yeux pleins de joie et a sa bouille unique.

----------


## teuleu



----------


## teuleu



----------


## Zénitude

OK pour le diffuser ici ? https://www.facebook.com/groups/1477...55287/?fref=ts

----------


## teuleu

oui 
merci

----------


## teuleu



----------


## teuleu

*Refuge de Tabanac
Domaine des Barthes
33550 Tabanac
05.56.67.00.43*

----------


## teuleu



----------


## teuleu

vidéo de 30 millions d'amis sur le refuge des clochards poilus icihttp://www.dailymotion.com/video/x18...1#.UdJs4ztFDh4

----------


## teuleu



----------


## teuleu



----------


## teuleu



----------


## takine40

Cela veut dire quoi un chien primitif ? cela fait longtemps qu'il attend ce chien...

----------


## teuleu

Tout d’abord, on les appelle primitifs parce que ce sont *des chiens très anciens*. Ils n'ont pas fait l'objet de nombreuses modifications génétiques de la part des éleveurs, et donc ont été *peu modifiés par l'homme*.

Ensuite, ce sont des chiens qui ont des i*nstincts plus marqués et plus développés* que les autres chiens. S'ils sont "perdus" dans la nature, ils s’en sortent généralement plus facilement que certaines autres races au museau écrasé par exemple. D'autre part, ils sont généralement *de nature beaucoup plus méfiante et prudente* à l'égard d’une situation ou d’un objet inhabituel.

Ils sont *souvent originaires de régions où le climat et les conditions de vie sont difficiles* et où l’instinct de survie est absolument essentiel. Les chiens de traîneaux par exemple, doivent résister à des températures extrêmes, les chiens japonais sont confrontés à des températures rudes et devaient savoir chasser le sanglier ou l’ours dans des régions très reculées et très difficiles d’accès, quant au Basenji il chassait le lion en Afrique.
Ces conditions difficiles ont évidemment sans doute beaucoup contribué à forger un sacré caractère à ces chiens si particuliers. Le peu de sélection a également contribué à en faire des chiens robustes et à ne pas faire de ces chiens des répliques parfaites de ce que l’on pourrait attendre d’un chien, comme par exemple une obéissance aveugle et inconditionnelle envers son maître.Le chien primitif n’accepte pas l’à peu près et a besoin d’un réel référent. Il a besoin de *règles claires et bien établies*. Ce n’est pas "un jour oui et un jour non". Vous ne ferez sinon que le déstabiliser et perdre toute crédibilité à ses yeux.

Il faut une main de fer dans un gant de velours. Cela explique totalement l’état d’esprit dans lequel doit être le futur maître. *Ferme mais aussi juste* et savoir être doux mais sans être mou.

Il faut une autorité naturelle sans faille pour ne pas se laisser déborder par son caractère et son comportement. Les rapports de force ne mèneront nulle part. Ils ne sont pas stupides et ne vont pas obéir et faire confiance à quelqu’un qui perd son sang froid ou qui utilise la force. Le chien primitif est beaucoup plus subtil que cela…
Cela nécessite d'être plus têtu qu’eux et de savoir tisser une relation de confiance et de complicité. Une fois cette relation construite, (et elle ne se fait pas en quelques jours) vous ne pourrez plus vous passer d’un chien primitif !

Ils sont *à la fois attendrissants mais très indépendants*, très butés mais très intelligents, on ne reste jamais indifférent face à un chien primitif. On les adore ou on les déteste !
*Le chien primitif est avant tout un chien très ancien, peu sélectionné*, et peu modifié par l’homme.

----------


## teuleu



----------


## teuleu



----------


## teuleu



----------


## teuleu



----------


## teuleu

up

----------


## aurore27

ptg sur fb

----------


## Jade01

Bonjour, conformément à la demande reçue via les rapports de modération, j'ai supprimé des vieux "up" et allégé le sujet.

----------


## teuleu

up merci

----------


## Monkey

Très beau loulou ses deux autres frères ont trouvé une famille ?

----------


## teuleu

non  ses frères sont encore à l'adoption 
une soeur a été adoptée

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## teuleu

up

----------


## teuleu

up

----------


## teuleu

up

----------


## teuleu

up

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## teuleu

up

----------


## teuleu

up

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## teuleu

Merci Aurore27

----------


## teuleu

up

----------


## teuleu

up

----------


## teuleu



----------


## froggy05

Bonjour,

Avez vous des photos récentes du bonhomme ?

C'est dingue qu'il soit toujours là 10 ans après... Les chiens primitifs sont des chiens géniaux ! J'ai moi même une podenca.

Vous ne faites des adoptions qu'en région ?

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## teuleu

up

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> Bonjour,
> 
> Avez vous des photos récentes du bonhomme ?
> 
> C'est dingue qu'il soit toujours là 10 ans après... Les chiens primitifs sont des chiens géniaux ! J'ai moi même une podenca.
> 
> Vous ne faites des adoptions qu'en région ?


Je crois que oui sauf de se rendre au refuge Pas de co voiturage

Il n'y a pas que VOX comme vieux chien à Tabanac et je ne crois pas que ce soit sa race qui "fait que"

----------


## teuleu

up

----------


## teuleu

up

----------


## teuleu

up

----------


## teuleu

up

----------


## teuleu

up

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Daysie433

https://www.secondechance.org/animal...nie-vox-411700




> *Qui suis-je ?*
> 
> Vox est arrivé au Refuge en 2007 avec ses frères et soeurs. 
> Il arrive d'un élevage pas très catholique car il était inapprochable.
> Petit à petit nous avons réussi à le sociabiliser.
> 
> Aujourd'hui il marche en laisse, fait la fête au gens qu'il connait mais reste timide!
> c'est un chien qui reste méfiant mais pour rien au monde agressif.
> Il adore les câlins, surtout quand il plonge sa tête dans vos mains pour qu'on lui gratouille les joues 
> ...


http://clochards-poilus.niceboard.co...-04-12-2004-33

*​**Refuge des Clochards Poilus
Domaine des Barthes
33550 Tabanac*
*05.56.67.00.43*

----------


## Roukmoutt

Coucou c est moi. C est Vox même si on s occupe très bien de moi , j aimerais bien un cadeau de Noël !! Une famille à moi ..

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## doriant

C a se demander si ce refuge est bien indiqué sur les panneaux des environs !!

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Daysie433

http://clochards-poilus.niceboard.co...-04-12-2004-33

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## fredon21

Il semble que ce pauvre petit soit décédé en septembre  ::  ( cf "tant d'années de box " )
Je crois que je ne m'y ferai jamais , repose en paix mon petit loulou  :: 
Il serait bien de le changer de rubrique !

----------


## fredon21

Un modérateur pourrait il changer ce pauvre petit de rubrique car il apparait toujours avec sa photos sur la droite du forum dans "adoptez moi !"

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Rip petit VOX  ::

----------


## aurore27

Vox ::  :: Bon voyage mon ange.

----------

